# All of Feliks' WRs (Sporcle Quiz)



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2014)

Write all the times!
Sporcle Quiz!

Thanks for the suggestion Rowe


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 19, 2014)

3/64. Better than expected actually.


----------



## Torch (Sep 19, 2014)

22/64

Mostly done by guessing.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 19, 2014)

6/64 lawls


----------



## Iggy (Sep 19, 2014)

47/64. Quite a lot of it was just random guessing


----------



## Julian (Sep 19, 2014)

So what amount of brute forcing is too much?  Tenths digit, hundredths?

Got 15 without any brute forcing (like not even the hundredths)


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 19, 2014)

19/64 lel


----------



## CHJ (Sep 19, 2014)

38/64, only 2 by brute force

i suck at this


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 19, 2014)

29/64

14 of them were brute force. Less than half!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 19, 2014)

49/64

Didn't guess any.

12 of those I didn't get I just didn't know the milliseconds for it.

No regret.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 19, 2014)

Out of 3x3 single, 3x3 average, 3x3 OH single, and 2x2, I only missed one.

Other than his 3 most recent 4x4 singles plus his 4BLD, I didn't get any 4x4 at all. 

I got nearly all the 5x5 singles, but not too many averages. 

Only got one 6x6 single and no 7x7. 

33/64. Could've brute forced ~5 more if I'd felt like it.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 19, 2014)

25/64 :tu


----------



## Cale S (Sep 19, 2014)

11/64

Lots of guessing, I don't really care about remembering decimal places for WRs


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 19, 2014)

27/64.

100% after like 6 more tries


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

6/64. I got the three most recent 3x3 averages, 5.66, 9.03 and 24.66.


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> 49/64
> 
> Didn't guess any.
> 
> ...



hahahah brilliant

33/64 here, forgot the decimals for 48.42 :s


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 19, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> hahahah brilliant
> 
> 33/64 here, forgot the decimals for 48.42 :s



LOL was gonna say would feliks even get most of these? Oh and btw JESUS CREISS 64 WRS???


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 19, 2014)

33/64


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 19, 2014)

Got all of his current WR's at least


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 19, 2014)

I hardly know my own official PB's unless they're close to flat numbers or are special in another way.
I got 21/64 mostly done by brutforce


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> I hardly know my own official PB's unless they're close to flat numbers or are special in another way.
> I got 21/64 mostly done by brutforce



This, and I got 5 when I've probably judged/watched 30+


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 19, 2014)

45/64, lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 19, 2014)

12, im nub


----------



## G2013 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol, I'm the only one that can't get this to work? Where it says "Enter Time" I write a number, is that right? But then I can't do anything more


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 19, 2014)

I got mine

1.69 
1.69


----------



## Stefan (Sep 19, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> just didn't know the milliseconds



You don't need them, entering to centiseconds is enough.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 20, 2014)

I think he just said "milliseconds" to refer to the numbers after the comma, without thinking about deciseconds, centiseconds, or milliseconds... He meant "just didn't know the numbers after comma".
Why so strict?


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Why so strict?


Because it's Stefan.
(I knew Stefan would point it out soon - it's just the type of thing he does point out...)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 20, 2014)

54/64
(nobody told you can't cheat hehehe )


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2014)

5/64...


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 20, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> 54/64
> (nobody told you can't cheat hehehe )



If you're saying you cheated then 54 is terrible.


----------



## LeighSC (Sep 20, 2014)

49/64 

No guess work, except when what I thought was a couple milliseconds out.


----------



## matty (Nov 11, 2014)

26/64 with a lot of brute forcing. And as if I guessed the 7x7 avg.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 11, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> If you're saying you cheated then 54 is terrible.



Was too lazy to proceed with the next few


----------

